# CUT THE CORD



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I've been away for a while and last time I was active I was in a local Calgary band called Blakkstone Hexx.
A few things have changed since then...
1) oue singer moved
2) the next two replacements didnt work out for various reasons. I'm still friends with them 
3) it was time for change

Enter CUT THE CORD!

We are a four piece cover band focused on good time classic rock that is dance friendly. So yes lots of 80's stuff and a good mix of the last 5 decades. We are constantly looking for ways to improve our set list and aim to entertain you first and foremost 










To book the band PM me here or email [email protected]


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Good luck with the new Act.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thanx much Dorian2. Its been going well. Were about 35 or so gigs in. At around 25 gigs we had to change out our bass player ( he started a 2 year course). We picked up a great new bass player and its been a lot of fun!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Welcome!


Thanx Player99


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So good to hear from you. 

I am glad things are working out for you. 

I love your perseverance factor. Just awesome. 

Can we hear some tunes? Pls and thx!


----------

